# Pretérito perfeito composto para exprimir repetição



## gvergara

Oi:

Acabo de ler que em português o pretérito perfeito composto   (ter + Particípio passado) se emprega para expressar repetição de uma ação no passado (Em verão tenho ido ao cinema (=> indica repetiçã da ação) vs Em verão fui ao cinema (=> uma vez)) É verdade? Obrigado

Gonçalo


----------



## Macunaíma

Sim, é verdade. Equivale ao _present perfect continuous _em inglês. 

Eu tenho saído pouco ultimamente.
Não tem me sobrado tempo para ler.
Tem chovido mais do que o normal neste inverno.


----------



## gvergara

Não é similar ao _used to + Infinitive_ inglês, que também expressa repetição?


----------



## Macunaíma

Não, _used to + infinitive _se refere a atividades repetidas no passado e equivale ao nosso imperfeito ou à expressão "costumar + infinitivo" numa construção pessoal:

Eu costumava ser mai animado/ eu era mais animado, mas ultimamente só tenho ficado em casa.


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> Em verão tenho ido ao cinema (=> indica repetiçã da ação) vs
> Em verão fui ao cinema (=> uma vez)) É verdade?


Aí não deve ser "em", mas "este".



gvergara said:


> Não é similar ao _used to + Infinitive_ inglês, que também expressa repetição?


Não. A diferença é que _used to + infinitive_ indica um hábito passado, que muito possivelmente já não se mantém, enquanto o pretérito perfeito composto indica um ato repetido ou continuado até o presente (podendo ser ou não um hábito), muitas vezes com a conotação de que é provável que continue no futuro imediato.


----------



## jozhinya

Outsider said:


> o pretérito perfeito composto indica um ato repetido ou continuado até o presente


Olá! Não consigo entender se "tenho vivido em Lisboa desde 2007" (falando hoje, em 2017) = "vivo em Lisboa há dez anos". Quer dizer, neste frase "tenho vivido" significa que ainda vivo neste lugar ou já acabei de viver?
Outros exemplos: "O tempo tem estado ótimo." - o tempo ainda está ótimo? "Tenho estado doente." - agora ainda estou doente ou não? "Ele não tem vindo trabalhar." - agora ele está no trabalho?
Obrigada.


----------



## machadinho

Quer dizer que ainda se vive em Lisboa. Que o tempo nos últimos dias esteve ótimo e provavelmente hoje e amanhã também. Que se esteve doente nos últimos tempos mas fica em aberto se ainda se está. Que se compareceu ao trabalho ultimamente e provavelmente hoje também. Etc.


----------



## jozhinya

machadinho, obrigada pela explicação. No russo não temos tal tempo e por isso tenho uma dúvida como o traduzir. Algumas vesez vai como o presente (no russo), algumas vezes vai como o passado. Como o passado é mais ou menos claro, mas sobre o presente ainda tenho as dificuldades.


----------



## machadinho

Não é questão de tempo verbal. É questão de *aspecto* verbal (a saber, aspecto da _repetição_). E esse mesmo aspecto se pode expressar de diversas maneiras na língua. O pretérito perfeito composto é só *uma* maneira dentre outras maneiras de expressar o aspecto da repetição. Em vez do pretérito perfeito, é possível utilizar, por exemplo, advérbios, como fiz na mensagem #7 acima ao glosar os seus exemplos. Daí posso dizer que, apesar de eu não falar russo, tenho certeza de que a língua russa consegue expressar o mesmo aspecto através de outros recursos (advérbios, outros tempos verbais, outros auxiliares etc.).

Uma observação que quero deixar, e que me parece importante, é que nem todo uso do pretérito perfeito composto exprime repetição. Noutras palavras, não há uma regra que deduza o aspecto a partir do tempo verbal. É preciso entender primeiro o que a frase quer dizer como um todo. É somente dentro do que uma frase quer dizer como um todo que é possível atribuir a um tempo verbal um determinado aspecto.

Compare o seu belo exemplo, (i) "tenho vivido em Lisboa desde 2007", com o outro, (ii) "o tempo tem estado ótimo". Ora, ambos os exemplos estão no pretérito perfeito composto. Porém, os aspectos expressos por eles são diferentes. Em (i), continuidade. Em (ii), repetição. Mesmo tempo verbal, aspectos diferentes.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Acabo de ler que em português o pretérito perfeito composto   (ter + Particípio passado) se emprega para expressar repetição de uma ação no passado (Em verão tenho ido ao cinema (=> indica repetiçã da ação) vs Em verão fui ao cinema (=> uma vez)) É verdade? Obrigado
> 
> Gonçalo


Por falar em verão, em determinadas circunstâncias, mas não nos exemplos que você deu, dizemos "_No_ verão", "_No_ inverno", "_No_ outono" e "_Na_ primavera". Aliás, já existe uma discussão sobre isso aqui: No inverno / em inverno

"_No_ verão chove pouco no Recife" (Presente do indicativo)
"_No_ outono não chove nada, pois não temos outono" (Presente do indicativo)
"_Na_ primavera idem, pois não temos primavera" (Presente do indicativo)
"_No_ inverno corra, pois as chuvas inundam as ruas (e as casas)" (Presente do indicativo)

Hasta la vista!


----------



## jozhinya

O meu nível de português não me deixa explicar devidamente as minhas dificuldades em traduzir pretérito perfeito composto para russo. 
Por exemplo, a frase "Ele tem escrito vários artigos ultimamente" vou traduzir para russo com o passado. Porque ele já *acabou *de escrever esses artigos, mas entendo que pode escrever mais ou está a escrever agora outro artigo. 
"O tempo tem estado ótimo" deve ser traduzido para russo com o presente porque o tempo ainda não mudou. 
Eu tenho uma suposição qual tempo deve ser usado, mas não posso entender a regra. 
Porém, agora, graçias as suas explicações, estou mais certa do que tempo usar. Obrigada.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

jozhinya, pensei em "Ele _vem escrevendo_... ultimamente", mas isso dá a impressão de que "ele" ainda não parou de escrever. Ou continua escrevendo.


----------



## machadinho

jozhinya said:


> Por exemplo, a frase "Ele tem escrito vários artigos ultimamente" vou traduzir para russo com o passado. Porque ele já *acabou *de escrever esses artigos, mas entendo que pode escrever mais ou está a escrever agora outro artigo.


Acho que não. Quero dizer, não é só um passado. É uma ação que começou no passado e se estende até o presente. Não ficou no passado. Não é coisa morta. Nos últimos meses ou anos, ele escreveu muitos artigos e continua a escrever. Aconteceu várias vezes (repetição) e continua a acontecer.


----------



## jozhinya

Vou perguntar mais uma vez. 
Se eu quero dizer que fui ao ginásio três vezes por semana no mês passado, três vezes por semana este mês e provavelmente vou aí três vezes por semana no proxímo mês, devo usar pretérito perfeito composto? _Ultimamente tenho ido ao ginásio três vezes por semana._
Mas se eu fui ao ginásio três vezes por semana no mês passado, três vezes por semana este mês, mas não posso ir aí mais (é a última vez quando estou no ginásio)? Posso ainda usar pretérito perfeito composto? Ou devo usar pretérito imperfeito? Ou PPS?


----------



## jozhinya

Marcio_Osorio said:


> jozhinya, pensei em "Ele _vem escrevendo_... ultimamente", mas isso dá a impressão de que "ele" ainda não parou de escrever. Ou continua escrevendo.


Marcisorio, eu entendo que posso usar outras formas de expressar esta frase. Mas o tema é pretérito perfeito composto e tem que entender o uso deste tempo. Obrigada.


----------



## machadinho

A pergunta ficou confusa. Vou tentar responder. Se a resposta não ficar boa, reformule a pergunta.


jozhinya said:


> Se eu quero dizer que fui ao ginásio três vezes por semana no mês passado, três vezes por semana este mês e provavelmente vou aí três vezes por semana no proxímo mês, devo usar pretérito perfeito composto? _Ultimamente tenho ido ao ginásio três vezes por semana._ Sim, dependendo do contexto, funciona. Porém, mais natural e simples seria usar o *presente:* vou ao ginásio três por semana ou tenho o costume de ir ao ginásio três vez por semana.
> Mas se eu fui ao ginásio três vezes por semana no mês passado, três vezes por semana este mês, mas não posso ir aí mais (é a última vez quando estou no ginásio)? Posso ainda usar pretérito perfeito composto? Ou devo usar pretérito imperfeito? Ou PPS? Nenhum dos três, por si só seria, suficiente. Seria necessário acrescentar algo mais para indicar o término. De qualquer modo, o que chega mais perto dessa ideia é o *pretérito perfeito*: fui ao ginásio três vezes por semana nos últimos meses (mas, de agora em diante, não vou mais).


----------



## jozhinya

machadinho said:


> Nos últimos meses ou anos, ele *escreveu* muitos artigos e *continua* a escrever.


Isto é exatamente o que eu queria entender!


----------



## machadinho

Entendeu? Ou ainda quer entender?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ok.


----------



## jozhinya

machadinho said:


> A pergunta ficou confusa.


_Ultimamente tenho ido ao ginásio três vezes por semana _foi o exemplo de livro do aluno.  Como é que nós (alunos) devemos entender se mesmo os natives acham o exemplo confuso.  Então, neste exemplo a ação não acabou e é possível constituir PPC com o presente?


----------



## jozhinya

machadinho said:


> Entendeu? Ou ainda quer entender?


Entendi. Obrigada.


----------



## machadinho

jozhinya said:


> _Ultimamente tenho ido ao ginásio três vezes por semana _foi o exemplo de livro do aluno.  Como é que nós (alunos) devemos entender se mesmo os natives acham o exemplo confuso.  Então, neste exemplo a ação não acabou e é possível constituir PPC com o presente?


O exemplo é confuso para mim, ou melhor, *indeterminado*, porque falta contexto. Sem contexto, a frase "_Ultimamente tenho ido ao ginásio três vezes por semana_" pode querer dizer mais de uma coisa. O significado mais óbvio é que nas últimas semanas, incluindo a semana presente, o falante esteve ao ginásio três vezes por semana. Qualquer coisa além disso (a respeito do término, continuidade, modificação etc.) exige mais contexto.

Tenho ido lá nessa frequência e tenho a intenção de continuar a ir lá nessa mesma frequência.
Tenho ido lá nessa frequência mas quero parar de ir.
Tenho ido lá nessa frequência mas quero ir mais (ou menos) vezes.


----------

